

An Analysis of the iKeeB (duh) iPhone botnet - bensummers
http://www.csl.sri.com/users/porras/iPhone-Bot/

======
NathanKP
This is a very thorough analysis. There are a few code snippets but the
majority of the really interesting code is password protected. I probably
don't qualify as enough of a "professional" to get password access to the
really juicy code.

